
An Apple social network alternative to Facebook? - motard
https://www.fastcompany.com/90350815/if-anyone-can-give-us-a-real-facebook-alternative-its-apple
======
JulesFromPH
Apple should highly consider it. But I do feel that the app they'll develop
will be limiting, sadly. Still, there's hope. Apps like EyesUp
([https://eyesup.mobi](https://eyesup.mobi)) and Vero are working their way to
become a reliable alternative to Facebook.

